# Generac question shedding loads?



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

After reading another thread on generac about shedding loads I have a question. I have only done one 20 kw Generac and was not required to do a load calculation or shed loads. 

After reading the instructions online I believe I understand the AC loads. I just need to run low voltage to the thermostat and the AC , is that correct? as far as shedding other loads such as appliances and what not what is the proper way to shed those loads? I believe I know I just want to hear it from some guys with experience with these. Thanks


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

It depends... sometimes you can put the module next to the panel and disconnnect line side..

Other times the compressor is close to the panel and you can break one leg of control circuit..


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

For AC condensers, you break the Y portion of the two wire low voltage run from the thermostat to the condenser. The other terminals just provide 120v to the DLM coils. These are just basic two pole relays in plastic housings. If you close to the panel, break the line from the panel to the loads. Take out things like electric water heaters, ovens, stoves etc. Bigger lesser important loads.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> For AC condensers, you break the Y portion of the two wire low voltage run from the thermostat to the condenser. The other terminals just provide 120v to the DLM coils. These are just basic two pole relays in plastic housings. If you close to the panel, break the line from the panel to the loads. Take out things like electric water heaters, ovens, stoves etc. Bigger lesser important loads.


I
Do I need to purchase modules or an I just use the contacts in the automatic transfer switch?thanks for the help.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Flytyingyaker said:


> I
> Do I need to purchase modules or an I just use the contacts in the automatic transfer switch?thanks for the help.


Did you puchase the DLM modules yet ?


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

dronai said:


> Did you puchase the DLM modules yet ?


No sir.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Flytyingyaker said:


> I
> Do I need to purchase modules or an I just use the contacts in the automatic transfer switch?thanks for the help.


The contacts in the ATS are 120V for the module... but you can control thermostat with priority 1 terminals..


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Re read post #3 The DLMs are for the large unnecessary loads that can be shed when you are using too much wattage. B4T, Isn't it 4 max DLM's per panel ?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

dronai said:


> Re read post #3 The DLMs are for the large unnecessary loads that can be shed when you are using too much wattage. B4T, Isn't it 4 max DLM's per panel ?


You can control up to(6) loads..two A/C and (4) other loads..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Left side has AIR 1 and AIR 2... those terminals can be used use for control of thermostat wires.. no module needed..

Look here for a pic.. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f15/generac-nexus-smart-switches-42930/index2/#post804320


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help. It all seems simple enough.


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

dlm module


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 16, 2011)

The DLM Module looks like it accepts 120v and 240v, is that right or is it only set up for low voltage?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a better look...


----------



## Cherry Hill Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

B4T said:


> It depends... sometimes you can put the module next to the panel and disconnnect line side..
> 
> Other times the compressor is close to the panel and you can break one leg of control circuit..


Those modules cost $60 in which you only make a small amount in markup. 

I'd rather run low voltage wire out to the compressor, thermostat, or anywhere in between and make the money in labor.


----------

